# API Ammonia Test Orange?? Nitrate Yellow??



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

I went to check my ammonia and nitrate today and I got some weird results. The ammonia was light orange (not on test kit color chart), and the nitrate was bright yellow (0, not a new tank so should be > 0).

At first I thought I had mixed them up, but I did the test again one at a time and sure enough, the ammonia was orange and the nitrate was yellow.

I checked the date code and they were manufactured in 2009, so they should still be good. For the nitrate, I did shake bottle 2 for 30 secs and then the test tube solution for 1 minute.

I use Novaqua+ for water changes, which I don't think would affect the results since it doesn't detoxify ammonia like Prime does. The only other thing I am putting in the tank is Prazipro. 

Would Prazipro cause this to happen? Or are my test kits just wrong? Another thing to note is that the bottles are almost all used up, these were probably the last tests with them. Could that be the reason?


----------

